# Disco SATA sparito? [RISOLTO]

## Peach

Salve a tutti

l'altra notte quando sul server stava per fare il backup interno sul secondo disco sata è saltato fuori questo errore:

```
May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci ata4: EH in ADMA mode, notifier 0x0 notifier_error 0x0 gen_ctl 0x1581000 status 0x406 next cpb count 0x0 next cpb idx 0x0

May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci ata4: CPB 0: ctl_flags 0xd, resp_flags 0x0

May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci ata4: timeout waiting for ADMA IDLE, stat=0x406

May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci ata4: timeout waiting for ADMA LEGACY, stat=0x406

May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci ata4.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1950000 action 0x2 frozen

May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci ata4.00: cmd c8/00:02:e7:11:09/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 1024 in

May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci res 40/00:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/00 Emask 0x14 (ATA bus error)

May 13 03:42:20 diecidieci ata4: hard resetting port

May 13 03:42:21 diecidieci ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

May 13 03:42:21 diecidieci ata4: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

May 13 03:42:26 diecidieci ata4: hard resetting port

May 13 03:42:26 diecidieci ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

May 13 03:42:26 diecidieci ata4: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

May 13 03:42:26 diecidieci ata4.00: limiting speed to UDMA/133:PIO3

May 13 03:42:26 diecidieci ata4: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

May 13 03:42:31 diecidieci ata4: hard resetting port

May 13 03:42:31 diecidieci ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 310)

May 13 03:42:31 diecidieci ata4.00: disabled

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE,SUGGEST_OK

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Sense Key : Aborted Command [current] [descriptor]

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci 72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00 

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci 00 00 00 00 

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: No additional sense information

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 594407

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci ata4: EH complete

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci ata4.00: detaching (SCSI 3:0:0:0)

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Synchronizing SCSI cache

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Stopping disk

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] START_STOP FAILED

May 13 03:42:32 diecidieci sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
```

e da allora non vedo più il disco SATA interno

è abbastanza critica la situazione, e se qualcuno sa darmi una dritta sarebbe molto gentile, prima di dover andare a metterci le mani direttamente.

alcune info: macchina amd64, controller SATA nvidia (CK804) kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r9

se serve altro basta che mi domandiate

[edit] ah già i geni! siccome la ventolina faceva casino avevano deciso di staccarlo   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

scusate il post

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ROTFL!

Altro che esoterismo, il problema c'era davvero, ma tra la sedia e la tastiera  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Il [risolto] non mi pare che ci sia, il problema è quello spazio inutile "pè spart'e recchie" come si dice dalle mie parti ed è un problema che non ha soluzione (o meglio non ha soluzione di cui si può parlare in un'area pubblica).

Fossi in te farei una diffida per iscritto e provvederei a risolvere il problema HW, se la ventola è alimentata insieme al disco alla lunga potrebbe danneggiarlo, lo dico per esperienza vissuta.

----------

